# Arctic plow controls wiring



## Bugworks

Hello everybody, NEED HELP with wiring
Have an Arctic snowplow,Monarch Hydraulics pump, 6 on contol end (5 on pump end) wire harness, with an arctic toggle control box. All wiring is fried. Need a wiring diagram for this controls. Angle cylinder toggle switch and raise / lower toggle switch. There is also a red indicator light and an angle cylinder pressure relief push button. Have no money to get it fixed, so have to try myself. Somebody please help. Urgent !!! 

Thank you all Matt


----------



## Raydon

Hey Matt, just read your posting tonight. Do you still need that info? I've got a new Arctic Plow and my manual may shed some light for you.

Ray


----------



## skinnybonesno1

[artic plow wiring diagram needed


----------



## skinnybonesno1

*arctic snow plow wiring*

I also have same plow and can`t figure out the wiring any info appreciated for this arctic plow


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS

i have all the old style wiring repair books. do you have the 683 or 693 pump? if you still need it call me ill walk you thur it . i used to rebuild that stuff , 716-830-8808 . sincerly al


----------



## kneedeep

*Arctic Plow Wiring*

Hey all, new to the plow set-ups, but have experience wiring other things like car audio, but don't want to fry anything by trying without schematics of some sort.

I have a Monarch 683 pump with 6 wires control side, and 5 pump side, just looking for a diagram of the wiring, any help would greatly be appreciated.

Any pointers on wiring in the plow lights would be a great help also. If there's a better way than splicing into the original headlight wiring. Please let me know.

Thanks everyone!

Trev


----------



## Crash935

http://www.bucherhydraulics.com/bausteine.net/file/showfile.aspx?downdaid=9360&sp=E&domid=1017&fd=3

All the schematics for the pumps.

As for the headlights, could go with a western cross harness with relays and switch in cab. Plug and play then.


----------



## kneedeep

*Schematics for all pumps.*

Thanks, Crash935 i'll give it a shot and see where it takes me.
I took a quick look at the schematics for both pump and controls, and didn't find the control box like mine that has a red light, to rocker switches, and a decompression button on it. 
Not too sure if I can work with the wiring for the other styles, but i'll let you know if I have a problem.

Thanks again!

Trev


----------

